# Ant Proof Bowls



## Mitts & Tess

I thought Id post this url from Alley Cat Allies of the ant proof bowl that are out there. Its a major problem here. Its nice to see the variety available.

Alley Cat Allies - Alley Cat Allies' Ant Proof Bowl Recommendations










*The Antser* 
Available at TheAntser.com
$19.99 
A combination of water and soap are put in the bottom of The Antser. Food and water bowls are placed on the flat top. Water inside The Antser should be changed at least once a month. 









*Fool-A-Bug* 
Available from The Pet Store Online
Available in stainless steel ($18.95) or plastic ($6.95) 
The Fool-A-Bug stands on little feet hidden by the lip of the bowl, preventing ants and slugs from climbing up the walls. This bowl must be on flat ground, so that no part of the lip touches the ground. (weve used these. They do work!)









*The Little Feeding Friend* 
Available from Simple Pet Solutions
$34.99 
The Little Feeding Friend feeder holds a bottle of water in the center to maintain water level, and a food hopper provides a gravitational free flow of food. The bowl of water stands between ants and the cat food. Though this feeder is “ant proof” Alley Cat Allies recommends feeding cats only the amount they can eat in a 30 minutes sitting. We do not recommend leaving food out at all times. The feeder can only be used for dry food. 









*The Mote* 
Available from AntProofBowl.com
$14.95 plus tax 
The Mote does not use water, but instead has a lip that prevents ants from climbing up. A favorite used by Alley Cat Allies in New Orleans during Hurricane Katrina. 









*The Outdoor Pet Feeder*
Available from TheOutdoorPetFeeder.com
$15.00 - $20.00 
The Outdoor Pet Feeder has a snap-out dinner tray which is large enough to fit a smaller feeding bowl (for easy removal and cleaning). The dinner tray sits in a water moat that can hold up to 2 quarts of water to keep ants out. The Outdoor Pet Feeder now also comes with an optional tent to help keep food dry and birds out. A few of the test cats were scared of the flaps, but approached once the flaps were lifted. Tip: Change the water often and add just a few drops of dish detergent to the moat water to prevent mosquito breeding.









*PetMoat *
*Shield Anti-Ant Moat Bowl *
Available at Jeffers Pet
$7.95 - $19.95 
The Pet Moat and the Anti-Ant Moat Bowl work just the way they sound: a moat of water surrounds a cup designated for cat food. Perfect for wet food.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Thanks Merry, that's really helpful. We have a terrible ant problem here in Maryland during the warm months, and we've resorted to feeding Murphy up on the kitchen counter where the ants don't climb to. It would be nice to have the kitchen counter back, though. :-(


----------



## Vivid Dawn

I know this post is a little late, but... my ant-proof bowl cost $2!

At the dollar store, I bought a big bowl and a little bowl. Filled the big bowl with about an inch of water, and the little bowl was set in the big bowl and filled with food. No ants since I started doing that. Never really had a problem with slugs, so I dunno if it works on them... it's just plain water, with no soap (just in case the cats decide to lick it...)

Now if only I can get the squirrels and birds to stop stealing the food!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I had the same idea. We have a raised tray for Murphy's food with 4 legs on it. Here's what I was thinking -- get 4 cat food bowls and put a votive candle holder or something small in each. Put each leg of the tray into the votive holder to keep them dry, and fill in the edges with water. Boom, it's a moat! We're saying ants can't swim, right?


----------



## Vivid Dawn

As far as I know ants can't swim. I've been using regular tap water, and it's done just fine.
The reason people say to use a bit of dish soap, is that apparently it clogs up the ant's pores or outter respiratory system, or something, and that's why they drown. Granted, I have had a few ants wiggle enough that they do end up getting to the edge of the bowl and climb out... but apparently not enough scouts have made it to AND back to get the message back to the hive... colony... whatever it's called for ants LOL


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I actually kind of hate to kill ants. They seem so determined and orderly, and to think of the work involved in scouting out the food and getting word back to the hive....amazing.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

Ants are fine and dandy for cleaning up messes like dead animals (decay doesn't do ALL the work, yanno!), and even cat food that has been spilled or knocked out of the bowl. They don't need to go IN the bowl to get any, though!


----------

